# 2011 vw tiguan stalls after initial start and then starts up again.



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have been having this intermittent problem with my new/used tiguan. It has 40k miles on it. I start it up and it stalls within the first thirty seconds of starting. I put it into park, wait a few seconds, and then start it up again. I then let it run for a few minutes and put it into Drive with no issues. I just had the fuel module replaced because the dealer said that this "usually solves my issue. It didn't solve mine. I personally believe this is a battery, alternator, or electrical issue; which I did mention to the tech guys, but I'm a girl.. what do I know! Anyway I came to the conclusion that it's electrical or battery because it happens when I leave a door open.. or the radio running for a few minutes without the engine running... start it up and drive immediately. It never happens if I let it run for a few minutes. I asked them to test the battery and they did. they said it was fine. The battery /alternator light is the only light that comes on when it stalls and the tech said that if it were the battery other lights would go on too.I have a funny feeling it is the original battery and since the car did sit on the lot for a few months... maybe it needs a new one? Any thoughts, ideas , or similar experiences would be helpful. i also just had the fusebox replaced because of the issue with the lights .. that didn't help this stalling issue either.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Welcome to Vortex.

This issue cannot possibly be diagnosed until a complete scan of the vehicle is performed, with either VCDS or the dealership tool. There are many possibilities here, and without scan data it's just a wild guessing game.

When you say the dealership replaced the "fuel module", are you referring to the lift pump?

The fuse box/headlight issue is common on this model and has nothing to do with any running or drivability issues.


----------



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> Welcome to Vortex.
> 
> This issue cannot possibly be diagnosed until a complete scan of the vehicle is performed, with either VCDS or the dealership tool. There are many possibilities here, and without scan data it's just a wild guessing game.
> 
> ...




I have brought to the dealer twice for this issue and they have scanned it. They cannot figure it out. They called it the fuel control module. I asked them if that is the fuel pump and they said no.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

See if you can get a scan and post it up here. Where are you located?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

last one I saw doing this was a bad intank fuel pump. you would expect to see at least 2.7 bar on the low side. is it vw certified? this really isn't the correct forum for your engine, which is a 2.0l tsi.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

Open up your rear trunk lid. open up the passenger side, side carpet covered panel. you will see a ground stud there with 2 or 3 wires. remove the wires and clean the base of the ground stud and nut. they came painted from factory and this is the location for your fuel pump module ground. :screwy:


----------



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

jettatech said:


> last one I saw doing this was a bad intank fuel pump. you would expect to see at least 2.7 bar on the low side. is it vw certified? this really isn't the correct forum for your engine, which is a 2.0l tsi.


Thanks. It's in the shop again. They can't seem to find anything wrong with it because no codes come up after the stall. I will mention the intake fuel pump. It's getting really frustrating because the problem never happens if I let the car run for a few minutes. It only happens when I start it up and accelerate immediately. I also notice it more when it's cold. The guys at the dealer think I'm crazy. Luckily I have my daughter as my witness! It is certified and they told me that they can't replace the intake fuel pump unless it comes up as being the problem.


----------



## ValV (Jan 22, 2014)

Did you find the cause of the issue? I am having exact same problem. Apparently there are many tiguans with this issue. Other forums on this topic point to the fuel pump  but dealer cant figure this out.


----------



## jonnyboyskate (Jan 21, 2014)

Insufficient fuel pressure can also cause this sort of problem. Common causes for insufficient fuel pressure are a failed pump, leaky pulsator or pickup hose, ow fuel level, active anti-theft immobilizer, or faulty fuel pressure.


----------



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

They vw dealer has had my car for the past week. Nothing was coming up in the scan after it would stall. They told me that they contacted VW to help them diagnose and they were told to replace the fuel filter. Seems strange to me, but according to the vw tech.. the fuel pressure before they changed the filter was very low and after they changed it the pressure was normal. Time will tell. I'm convinced it's the fuel pump, but I am hoping this fixes the issue.


----------



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

It happened again... Today it stalled again. Guess the part they replaced didn't fix the problem.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Curious when they started putting 8v, non-turbo, 2.0's in Tiguans.

Because thats what this forum is for....naturally aspirated, 2 liter, 8v engines found in 1993 and up Golfs and Jettas. 

So let me be the first to say, wrong forum.


----------



## jonnyboyskate (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol as right as you are dont be mean this guy is frustrated and is having problems frantically looking for a possible solution lets help him out and give him a break not be moe negative and irritating


----------



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

911_fan said:


> Curious when they started putting 8v, non-turbo, 2.0's in Tiguans.
> 
> Because thats what this forum is for....naturally aspirated, 2 liter, 8v engines found in 1993 and up Golfs and Jettas.
> 
> So let me be the first to say, wrong forum.


I know it's in the wrong forum... accidentally started it here. Started one in the correct forum and didn't get as much response. Decided to keep it here. Just looking for suggestions.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

OP, find someone with VCDS and get a complete scan, then post it up. I'm curious to see if there are any faults in the TCU as well. You can type your zip code in here to find someone local:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread




911_fan said:


> Curious when they started putting 8v, non-turbo, 2.0's in Tiguans.
> 
> Because thats what this forum is for....naturally aspirated, 2 liter, 8v engines found in 1993 and up Golfs and Jettas.
> 
> So let me be the first to say, wrong forum.


You're the second to say it  Easy mistake for someone with 9 posts to make. No big deal. Lots of us are familiar with TSI/TFSI engines as well.


----------



## csg13 (Dec 29, 2013)

Anony00GT said:


> You're the second to say it  Easy mistake for someone with 9 posts to make. No big deal. Lots of us are familiar with TSI/TFSI engines as well.
> 
> Find someone with VCDS and get a complete scan done, then post the whole thing up here. I'm curious to see if there are any faults in the TCU as well. You can type your zip code into this thread to find someone local:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...wners-pm-me-your-info-requested-in-the-thread


They say that nothing comes up on the scan. I bring it to a certified VW shop. What is the TCU? Thanks for your help.


----------



## flouris (Mar 9, 2016)

What was the problem finally?


----------

